# how to treat scaley leg ???



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

One chicken has very slight scaley leg , what the quick easy way to treat


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The single most effective, quick and cheap way I've found that is a one step treatment is the use of castor oil...you can find it at any pharmacy and even at Dollar General. It is a natural insecticide, antibacterial, antifungal agent that provides nutrients to the scales that promotes fast scale regrowth after the affected scales slough off. It is nontoxic to use in this manner.

It's also handy to have around if you want to deworm your flock...it also works quickly and effectively for that as well. It will not give them diarrhea, as some would imagine, but it seems to be very effective according to those who have used it for this purpose.

For mild scale mite, one treatment with the castor oil is enough and it keeps working for months after that initial treatment, unlike using simple cooking oils and such that other people use.

Before...in this pic you can just see some ointment I had used some months previously that is still on the scales. I soaked and scrubbed that off and applied the castor oil:










After.....



















This rooster also had an inch growth on his spurs after the use of the castor oil. When I got this bird back from a bad, bad place they had cut his spurs off short and they had shown no growth all year. Then I applied the castor oil and started to see some changes...new spur growth was coming in and pushing the old, damaged spurs off. In this pic you can see the old, whitish spur material on the ends of the spur. That eventually shed off and his spurs are BACK! Shiny, black and gold like they used to be and about 1.5 in. long now and still growing.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Thats great thanks very much will use that


----------

